
Bruce Schneier: Plagiarism and Academia: Personal Experience - kchauhan
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/08/plagiarism_and.html
======
_Codemonkeyism
Should add (2005) to title.

------
valleyer
Plagiarism is wrong, but Schneier's vengeful attitude is really not
flattering. "should be fired and/or expelled"? Why not let their universities
worry about that?

~~~
Semaphor
It's not as if he started a campaign to get them fired. He said that this is
what in his opinion should happen to them and other who plagiarize at this
level.

